# FISHING IN PORTUGAL Fishing Permits



## siobhanwf

My husband's license needs renewing so I thought this might be of use to other anglers wither of the fishing or catchiong variety 


*A licence (licença) is needed to fish in Portugal. *
Children under the age of 14 are exempt if accompanied by a parent who holds a valid licence.


*National Licence (Licença Nacional):* 
allows the holder to fish all over the country where fishing is not restricted, including the offshore islands
*Regional Licence (Licença Regional): *
allows the holder to fish either in the north, south or centre of the country
*Local Licence (Licença de Conselho):* allows fishing only in the rivers and lakes in a given local authority district

if you buy a licence say for PENICHE area, you can fish in the area north and souot of Peniche 

*A Sports Fishing Licence (Licença de Pesca Desportiva) *is needed for sea fishing
*a Licence for Fishing in Inland Waters* (Licença de Pesca Desportiva em Águas Interiores) is required for fishing in rivers and lakes. 

There is a special licence available for tourists:

*Special Licence (Licença Especial): *

for visiting anglers without a Portuguese Residency Permit (Cartão de Residencia)


----------



## siobhanwf

*Buying your license at a multibanco*

After introducing your card and respective PIN, you have to select "
*Pagamento de Serviços"* and then "
*Pagamento ao Estado."* Then the option "
*Licença de Pesca Lúdica" * 
Select the type of licence
Freshwater: "Pesca Aguas Doces"
Sea/marsh: "Pesca Aguas Maritimas e Salobras"
recreational fishing) and 

after that you have to follow the options presented in the form of

ID Card Nº (compulsory), contribution nº and telephone contact (optional), 
choose the licence you require 

National: "Nacional"
North (in and north of the Douro river): "Norte"
Centre (in and between the Douro and Tejo rivers): "Centro"
South (in and south of the Tejo river): "Sul"

Continent or Local, being able to fish in the Port Authority chosen and in the two bordering Port Authorities )

FROM the bank, on board a boat, which includes FROM THE BANK!

or diving/underwater fishing, which includes on board a boat and FROM THE BANK
the zone where where you intend to fish (National, being able to fish on the whole 


and the period of time (one month, one year or three years).



happy fishing


----------



## travelling-man

That'll soon be very useful to me..... thanks

Do you have any idea of costs for the various options please?


----------



## siobhanwf

travelling-man said:


> That'll soon be very useful to me..... thanks
> 
> Do you have any idea of costs for the various options please?



Just off to the multibanco to renew so will let you know the costs


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Please can we have correct spelling. "Licence" is the noun and "license" the verb.


----------



## siobhanwf

Maggy Crawford said:


> Please can we have correct spelling. "Licence" is the noun and "license" the verb.



Thanks for pointing the error out Maggie. 
A typing error  rather than bad grammar 

Also according to the Oxford dictionary the verb can be spelt with either ab "s" or a "c"


----------



## canoeman

This link shows how to use Multibanco for Licences. Cost at bottom dearest is only €6.49.

Licenças de pesca desportiva — Autoridade Florestal Nacional

Foreign visitors need someone with a Multibanco card, use Passport number as ID, carry passport when fishing, or they have to visit a local Florestral Office for Licence.

p.s. NO night fishing allowed in Portugal and max of 2 rods per person & and DON'T fish without a Licence, heavy fines and confiscation of equipment


----------



## travelling-man

E6.49 is cheap as chips...... Great news, thanks!


----------



## canoeman

Some of the Juntas organize Fishing days, they overstock a stretch of river, then a fishing competition ( not quite what the OH calls it) BBQ and wine

Costs of Licences is so small in comparison to elsewhere it's really worthwhile getting national rather than regional. Then adding local as reguired.


----------



## travelling-man

Is there one licence you can buy that covers the holder for everything, everywhere or do you have (for example) to buy a provincial freshwater game licence and another for sea fishing etc?


----------



## canoeman

As Siobhán posted, unfortunately you can't just buy 1 licence but at least National does cover Portugal. 
National Licence for inland fishing = all Portugal = Pesca Aguas Doces 
Regional Licences cover 
North: Douro to Minho
Central: South of Douro to Tajo
South: South of Tajo 
Then these are the extras you might need
Camra Licence CONCESSÃO DE PESCA for rivers/areas they control (from local National Forestry offices only)
Special licence ZONA DE PESCA RESERVADA for certain concessions and protected areas.

Sea Fishing = Pesca Aguas Maritimas e Salobras


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks.... at those kind of prices, costs certainly aren't going to be an issue! LOL.


----------



## siobhanwf

The National does cover the whole of Portugal but obviously more soct!

Forgot to mention:

Pesca Apeada for shore fishing, Pesca de Embarcacao for boat fishing or Pesca submarina (now I wonder what that is!!NO prizes for guessing)

Select Local or Nacional. Local is much cheaper and as I said covers your immediate area and the two either side
This lists the areas and you can go through a number of screens until you reach the area you want. _This screen doesn't appear if you have selected Nacional_


----------



## siobhanwf

Now after all that hubby best do some catching and not just fishing


----------



## siobhanwf

*But be warned some fishing laws*

If you are fishing from land there should be a distance of no less than 10mts from the person fishing next to you, unless agreed otherwise, if you are fishing together for example. 

When the fishing is done from a boat, the boats should be apart at least by 50mts 

*Fishing is completely forbidden in the following places: *
a) Mouth of a river and its accesses; 
b) Access channels, proximity channels and narrow channels in ports; 
c) Any marked channel; 
d) Less than 100mts from docks, weather shelters, quays and shipyards 
e) Fishing ports and marinas; 
f) Supervised beaches, during summer season, at less than 30 mts from the coastline; 
g) Any place at less than 100 mts from any sewer area.

Got this information for hubby from Direcção Geral de Pescas


----------



## siobhanwf

In 2006 fishing was regulated by “Portaria 868/2006”.
These laws imposed some conditions on sports fishing at lakes, beaches, cliffs and the sea, in mainland Portugal and its coastline. 
*These conditions apply to all fishermen*, with or without boats. Sports fishermen CANNOT exceed the amounts listed. 

The amounts apply to fish and all type of squid or octopus: 
1. 10kg of fish per fisherman 
2. 25kg per boat with a crew of 3 or more 

Now I do wonder what my hubby has been doing while he says he is out fishing  OH I FORGOT it is fishing and NOT catching


----------



## siobhanwf

One thing that is necessary to point out is that it is adviseable to keep a photocopy of your Multi Banco fishing license. 
Duplicates from the Multibanco are only available for *60 days only from the date of purchase.*

I have also read somewhere that they must not be laminated!!!


----------



## Algarve

*fishing in Portugal*



siobhanwf said:


> My husband's license needs renewing so I thought this might be of use to other anglers wither of the fishing or catchiong variety
> 
> 
> *A licence (licença) is needed to fish in Portugal. *
> Children under the age of 14 are exempt if accompanied by a parent who holds a valid licence.
> 
> 
> *National Licence (Licença Nacional):*
> allows the holder to fish all over the country where fishing is not restricted, including the offshore islands
> *Regional Licence (Licença Regional): *
> allows the holder to fish either in the north, south or centre of the country
> *Local Licence (Licença de Conselho):* allows fishing only in the rivers and lakes in a given local authority district
> 
> if you buy a licence say for PENICHE area, you can fish in the area north and souot of Peniche
> 
> *A Sports Fishing Licence (Licença de Pesca Desportiva) *is needed for sea fishing
> *a Licence for Fishing in Inland Waters* (Licença de Pesca Desportiva em Águas Interiores) is required for fishing in rivers and lakes.
> 
> There is a special licence available for tourists:
> 
> *Special Licence (Licença Especial): *
> 
> for visiting anglers without a Portuguese Residency Permit (Cartão de Residencia)


I also fish and get my licence every 3 years, but when I ask about howmany rods you can use at any one time, I use 2 to be on the safe side it is 2 or more??? please take the bait and reply


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Verb - US spelling is licence, UK is license. I know because I am currently reading Kathy Reichs, an American novellist.


----------



## siobhanwf

Algarve said:


> I also fish and get my licence every 3 years, but when I ask about howmany rods you can use at any one time, I use 2 to be on the safe side it is 2 or more??? please take the bait and reply



Caught  Maximum *two* rods. Either for fishing or catching


----------



## Algarve

Maggy Crawford said:


> Verb - US spelling is licence, UK is license. I know because I am currently reading Kathy Reichs, an American novellist.


thank you but as I use dragon speech , for my PC for personal reasons, I do not have a choice if US or UK spelling,


----------



## Algarve

many thanks or is that too US, should I say a big UK Thank you, just in case I get pulled up on my English ,LOL


----------



## Isualt

*Licence*



Maggy Crawford said:


> Verb - US spelling is licence, UK is license. I know because I am currently reading Kathy Reichs, an American novellist.


Sorry but incorrect - correct spelling is licence in UK and license in some but not all parts of the US. If you have a UK driving licence check it... Don't get me started on practice and practise!


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Sorry in British spelling the verb is "to license" and the noun "the licence" and "to practise" and "the practice".


----------



## Isualt

Maggy Crawford said:


> Sorry in British spelling the verb is "to license" and the noun "the licence" and "to practise" and "the practice".


The noun (UK) is licence so it is driving licence - permit by the UK Government to drive. 
You are licensed (or can also use licenced) to drive. By the way it is novelist and not novellist both in the UK and US...


----------



## canoeman

How about a new post to argue the finer points of the English language?


----------



## siobhanwf

RIGHT :focus: any other post will be deleted!


----------



## Smithx10

Thank You Very Much!!!

Where is the best fresh water fishing in Portugal?


----------



## canoeman

waters are varied what would you like to try for?


----------



## Algarve

I fish in the Algarve, have caught safeal (not sure of the spelling due to the speech programme I use, Santola crab from a rod it was 1.30 kilo, 9 times out of 10 it is more for the relax and crack than the catching of the fish, find frozen Lula good for bait, cheap as well, best fishing is night time in the cooler months


----------



## siobhanwf

Algarve said:


> I fish in the Algarve, have caught safeal (not sure of the spelling due to the speech programme I use, Santola crab from a rod it was 1.30 kilo, 9 times out of 10 it is more for the relax and crack than the catching of the fish, find frozen Lula good for bait, cheap as well, best fishing is night time in the cooler months


As I have said previously is it fishing or catching


----------



## bambooo

Hi there !
As there seems to be some keen Anglers on this thread I thought I would ask this question here too !

I used to live in Spain on the River Ebro where I owned a riverside Campsite taking Anglers out on the river to Catch the Huge Wels Catfish , My question is , I have Heard that there are now some good sized Cats in the Rio Tejo and Ponsul , has anyone any experience of seeing or even Catching these in central pt ? I am interested in Coming there and maybe doing a similar thing as I did before !

Tight lines ;-)


----------



## canoeman

Searching Fishing forum I belong to Portuguese record comes from the Rio Ponsul near Castelo Branco and looking at photos downstream of N204 bridge that crosses it but not tried myself


Your area Travellingman


----------



## bambooo

canoeman said:


> Searching Fishing forum I belong to Portuguese record comes from the Rio Ponsul near Castelo Branco and looking at photos downstream of N204 bridge that crosses it but not tried myself
> 
> 
> Your area Travellingman


Thanks for the info canoeman ! though searching 'fishing forum' just bought me back here , but then I'm a 'newby' 

I would be interested to hear more about the Cats in the Tejo or Ponsul , by the way what was the size of the Ponsul Cat ?

I also see they found one in Castelo do bode lake and at first thought it was a big Croc 


Thanks


----------



## travelling-man

canoeman said:


> Searching Fishing forum I belong to Portuguese record comes from the Rio Ponsul near Castelo Branco and looking at photos downstream of N204 bridge that crosses it but not tried myself
> 
> 
> *Your area Travellingman*


I wish I could speak with first hand experience but unfortunately not....... However, I've heard rumours of big cats in the waters mentioned and see no reason why they shouldn't be there simply because the conditions are similar to the Spanish waters that hold these big cats.

I've got no commercial link with the guy/company but FWIW, there's a guy called John Bate who runs a business called (I think) Tight Lines Portugal who might be able to offer some comment..... but I think he's more orientated to carp & big game sea fishing in the Algarve. He's VERY knowledgeable and a nice guy to talk to on the blower though.


----------



## bambooo

travelling-man said:


> I wish I could speak with first hand experience but unfortunately not....... However, I've heard rumours of big cats in the waters mentioned and see no reason why they shouldn't be there simply because the conditions are similar to the Spanish waters that hold these big cats.
> 
> I've got no commercial link with the guy/company but FWIW, there's a guy called John Bate who runs a business called (I think) Tight Lines Portugal who might be able to offer some comment..... but I think he's more orientated to carp & big game sea fishing in the Algarve. He's VERY knowledgeable and a nice guy to talk to on the blower though.


Thanks again , I'll try to find his website and see if there's any info on there !

I'm definitely looking forward to coming there and exploring the possibilities , and go and do some 'real' fishing again , I used to fish for Carp in the UK but once I started getting into the 'Cats' on the Ebro I was Hooked , pardon the pun ! My first Cat being 68lb and my best 125lb


----------



## travelling-man

bambooo said:


> Thanks again , I'll try to find his website and see if there's any info on there !
> 
> I'm definitely looking forward to coming there and exploring the possibilities , and go and do some 'real' fishing again , I used to fish for Carp in the UK but once I started getting into the 'Cats' on the Ebro I was Hooked , pardon the pun ! My first Cat being 68lb and my best 125lb


Please do let me know how it goes...... I'd love to have a crack at one of those things myself. 

In the meantime, here's a pic of my favourite African fishing activities. The biggest I've got to the bank is 2.5 metres or so and the biggest I've hooked and lost was (I reckon) a tad over 3 metres.


----------



## bambooo

I sure will share what I can find on here !

Ha ha fishing for crocs ! I've often thought of that myself , ok stupid question time , how the hell do you get the hook out of it's mouth , a very long stick I suppose


----------



## travelling-man

I don't use hooks because there's nothing for them to hook into....... A flat dog's mouth is like armour plate. 

The trick is to just tie a dead chicken, francolin or guinea fowl into the end of a VERY strong wire trace (I use bicycle brake cable) and wait for him to swallow the bait and then as long as you maintain an angle between flat dog and line, he can't spit it out. 

Then once you get him on the bank, just get the line so it comes out of his gob straight, give it a few hearty tugs and he regurgitates everything, then he spins round and heads for the water again.

By the time you've rebaited, he's ready to play the game all over again. LOL

Can't tell you how much fun it is and it's not uncommon to have them on the line for several hours each time. 

Let me know if you do give the cats a go in the Castelo Branco area...... it's only about an hour from my place and I might come up and join you for a bit of tuition!


----------



## bambooo

Hi travelling-man !
Well that sure is different . sounds like fun but scary too 

Well I will definitely be coming to pt later in the year as my place here in South East Asia is sold , and I will be checking out props as close as I can possibly get to either of the two rivers mentioned ! it will take time but I'm sure I'll make it happen  and look forward to helping you get your first Cat too !

Thanks


----------



## fwexford

*Get Licence Online*

Hi everybody

I just got my portuguese fishing licence online in 2 days. It is very simple. You can download the instructions in english by googling 'fishing licence portugal ASMAA'. I am prohibited from including the link due to site rules, sorry. 

NOTE: The english instructions from ASMAA are a bit confusing. You have to do step 2 first and step 1 second. Here is how I did it;
1. Transfer the money to their bank account as outlined in Step 2.
2. Print out the transaction from your online bank account, to pdf. This is proof of payment.
3. Send email as outlined in Step 1 of instructions, attaching copy of your passport and proof of payment. 

Two days later I had my licence by post
That's it.

Frank
1 September 2016


----------



## siobhanwf

Thanks Frank great update


----------



## siobhanwf

*Fishing license online*

http://www.dgrm.min-agricultura.pt/...rentBoui=3228357&att_display=n&att_download=y


Thanks frank for heads up


----------



## siobhanwf

*Fishing license from Multibanco*

How to purchase a fishing permit through a Multibanco machine
When purchasing a licence from a Multibanco machine, a passport number and a Número de Indentificação Fiscal (NIF) is required; foreign visitors can bypass this requirement by entering the passport number twice, instead of the NIF.

After inserting a bank/ATM card and entering the personal identification number, select:

"Pagamentos e Outros Serviços", then
"Estado e Sector Público", then
"Licenciamento de Pesca Lúdica", then
Select the type of licence
Freshwater: "Pesca Aguas Doces"
Sea/marsh: "Pesca Aguas Maritimas e Salobras"
Select the area in which the fishing will take place
National: "Nacional"
North (in and north of the Douro river): "Norte"
Centre (in and between the Douro and Tejo rivers): "Centro"
South (in and south of the Tejo river): "Sul"
Enter a passport number
Enter the passport number again
Confirm the information
if correct, select "Confirmar"
if not correct, select "Cancelar"
A printed receipt will be issued; this can be photocopied but should not be laminated, and must be carried with photo identification when fishing. If additional copies are required, they can be printed from any Multibanco machine within 60 days.


----------



## fwexford

Two days later I had my fishing licence by email (Not post)


----------

